# upload experiment



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

Trying different settings when uploading. cant seem to figure out how to make picture big once uploaded. I go to other peoples post and it allows my mouse to make pics bigger than the size they posted. can anyone help?


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

wow! I think it actually worked! I can go to the pic and make it bigger. well I think I have figured it out now.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

It works for me also. Great pic of a little nug, by the way. Take care and be safe.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good, but it would look even better inside my bong hahah. i wish


----------

